# Help Choosing Lighting



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I have a customer that has a cabinet making shop and he wants to use metal halide lighting 250 or 400 watt lights. I suggested T5 lights but, I want to make sure the T5 lights are as close of a match to the metal halide lights as far as the color rendering index. Any suggestions on what lamp or light to match the metal halide?


T-5 HO's http://relightdepot.com/fixtures/hi...igh-bay.html?gclid=CIzN6_3L7LcCFcee4AodlEgAeg


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Make sure the lamps are 54Watt 4100 K or higher for the metal Halide color


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I have a customer that has a cabinet making shop and he wants to use metal halide lighting 250 or 400 watt lights. I suggested T5 lights but, I want to make sure the T5 lights are as close of a match to the metal halide lights as far as the color rendering index. Any suggestions on what lamp or light to match the metal halide?


What's the ceiling height?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am seriouslly recomened that you use the T-5 HO with *electronic* ballast for cabient shop due there is alot of equiment will have " dark spot " also with electronic ballast you will not get any strobic action on saw blade or other tools which it means it momteary frezze causing someone think it is not running but actually it is still running that is one safety issue that need to look at it.

I know MH is common choice of lumiaire but ya have to think about restrike time. ( this is critical espcally with some wood working machine you need to be aware )

For the lamp choice typically 4100K is most common and useally match most coated MH lamps but with clear MH lamps it will bump up to 5000K unless you know what brand bulb they are using.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd use T5 5000k if the ceiling height is over 10' otherwise the employees better wear sunglasses!!!


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*T5 Vs T8*

6-lamp T8 with high lumen lamps and high power electric ballast. It's all about lumens per watt and you will pay less and get a better package with T8 lamps. Also, keep in mind that T5 lamps are temperature sensitive.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gmihok said:


> 6-lamp T8 with high lumen lamps and high power electric ballast. It's all about lumens per watt and you will pay less and get a better package with T8 lamps. Also, keep in mind that T5 lamps are temperature sensitive.


The T-5 HO's are good for -20c


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

wendon said:


> What's the ceiling height?


15 - 17' ceiling height.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> 15 - 17' ceiling height.


 
That will denfienly light up from that mounting height and genrally 4 lamp T-5HO is about right unless someone need extra light then you can bump up to 6 lamp verison and that is serious light power level there.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> 15 - 17' ceiling height.


I'd use a 6 lamp Fbay T5 HO fixture with the 5000k bulbs. With that ceiling height I'd want one with a reflector. I buy mine from Viking Electric and they usually do a layout for me which will tell you the footcandles and the placement:thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> I'd use a 6 lamp Fbay T5 HO fixture with the 5000k bulbs. With that ceiling height I'd want one with a reflector. I buy mine from Viking Electric and they usually do a layout for me which will tell you the footcandles and the placement:thumbsup:


 
Wendon., Just remember the OP mention cabient shop so some case it will be wiser to move to the enclosed luminarie to prevent fine sawdust buildup on those luminaires. 

Or add a wireguard on them due some case you never know with those dolts can do something with long woods 15-17' height will not take much to get swatted anyway.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## skokoskoko (Jun 25, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Make sure the lamps are 54Watt 4100 K or higher for the metal Halide color


Also take note of the CRI ( greater than 80) rating of the lamps to be used. One is the colour temperature, 4100k is more blueish.


----------



## skokoskoko (Jun 25, 2013)

gmihok said:


> 6-lamp T8 with high lumen lamps and high power electric ballast. It's all about lumens per watt and you will pay less and get a better package with T8 lamps. Also, keep in mind that T5 lamps are temperature sensitive.


It's generally a bad idea to use fluorescent lighting in cold temperatures. You lose a bunch of lumens in colder temperatures.


----------



## chrisjacob (Jun 8, 2013)

As metal halide lights provide intense illumination, I would suggest you to use 
T5-HO lights or lamps which are shorter and can be used as replacements for metal halides.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Does a cabinet making shop require dust tight fixtures?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

xlink said:


> Does a cabinet making shop require dust tight fixtures?


Don't know about the NEC but in the CEC, woodworking shops are Class III, Div 1
18-010 appendix B.
Dust tight fixtures.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

At that ceiling height I might suggest going with a 6-Lamp T8 high bay vapor tight fixture instead since they are typically cheaper than T5. T5's would work but are generally better for 20+ foot ceiling heights. The T8 would be a bit of a softer light and the T5 might be too intense or spotty at that height, given the layout and light level needs. A 250 vs. 400 MH is a big difference in light output though so for a 250W MH I would suggest a 4-lamp T8 and then if they want 400W MH equivalent go with the 6-lamp T8. In shops like these we see about 90%+ of people going with the 5000K color lamps also for that more white/daylight color output.


----------



## 9north (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive done a lot of lighting retrofits in the past. When we have used T8's in auto body & wood workshops we have used full wattage 5000K & 6500K lamps. The full wattage lamps help with the cold & the higher color temp helps with the perceived color by the human eye.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments.


Anytime Chris. :thumbsup:

Oh, wait, you're gone now. :laughing:


----------



## chrisjacob (Jun 8, 2013)

I personally suggest you the T5 Ho lighting as compare to metal halide lighting. The T5 Ho is 80% deeper using standard ballast and it is specially designed for a lamp 50,000 to 100,000+ times before the lamp burns out. You may use it easily.


----------



## Carp2enter (Oct 9, 2013)

I would file a formal complaint if my kids were subject to those teachings.


----------



## Carp2enter (Oct 9, 2013)




----------

